# Tankmate Ideas



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi gtaaquaria,

I have a 20 gallon long that is just over 2 months old now. I have a few corals, 2 clowns, cherub angelfish, and a blood shrimp. All the livestock is getting along great so far.

In a few weeks I would like to add another tank mate if possible, and I was wondering if anyone could make a suggestion. I know people are sceptical with the angelfish in the tank, but so far it has been very good, doesn't nip and corals, and leaves the clowns to do their own thing. That being said, I am told that a semi-agressive fish would be the best choice. So I was thinking of perhaps a pair of Yellow-Tail Damsels. Something along those lines. I really like the Banggai Cardinalfish, though they might be a little slow of a swimmer to deal with the Angel if it decides it wants to be aggressive.

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I would stay away from damsels, but not from Green Chromis. They are not big enough to cause problems to other fish. They might attack smaller fish.

Benggai are the best. You can try Blennys, gobys (firefish), but I would not put too many in 20 gallons. When you start adding more corals, the bio-load will be too much for your tank.

What filtration do you have? Sump? Skimmer? GAC? GFO?


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I have an Aquaclear 70 converted for salt water. Other than that I do fairly frequent water changes. Once a week at the moment, usually about 2 gallons. I am going to switch to every other week eventually but not until the phosphate level goes down.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am afraid you will have PO3 and NO3 issues all the time.
Overstock with poor filtration will give you hard time keeping the levels low. I had a 10g for 1y3m before I upgraded to 75g and I was running a hob skimmer to export nutrients.
I would really consider a skimmer if you want a trouble free piece of the ocean.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I am told if I keep up with regular water changes the levels should be good, but I have thought of this as an option. I don't think my stand is big enough to house a refugium, so hang on back skimmer is likely the only option. Any model you could recommend?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I had Nano Rio Skimmer. Works good but it is loud. All external skimmers are loud. The advantage with this one, compared to other brands, you can not overflow it on your floor.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ramp up the volume of your water changes and you should be fine. I would do 5g/week if it's convenient for you. It's easier than a skimmer for sure.

As for a new tank mate, I'd recommend a small goby of some sort - biclours look nice, are easy, stay small and are generally non-agressive.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

In order to that amount of water changes I'd definitely need to purchase an R/O unit. Either way I'll need to spend some more money haha.

Thanks. You've given me some options.

I like the goby idea, however there is a ton of hiding places and I doubt I'd never see it except when I feed the tank, and a sand sifter isn't an option as I have a strawberry conch to do this (doing an awesome job btw).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You'll see it for sure - it's a 20g tank  It might hide a bit when you first put it in, but with no conspecifics (fish that directly compete with it), it should be out and about.

I wouldn't add another free swimming fish - too much clutter in a small space. Stick to benthic (bottom dwelling) fish and you'll keep the peace in your tank.

edit: Long term, for a 20g tank, a RODI unit is a better investment than a HOB skimmer.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> edit: Long term, for a 20g tank, a RODI unit is a better investment than a HOB skimmer.


+1. Helps a lot.

You can try a Bicolor Blenny. Super cure fish and not shy.

Loog at this guy I has. He was the main attraction in DT.


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

I could suggest a basslet (royal gramma, black cap) depending on how much you want to spend. They are bright fish that are not bottom dwellers but do stay close to the rock. And from my experience are not aggressive towards anything. But this is my 2 cents on them. Or you can go with a yellow clown goby they are great little guys and they are always out and about.

I also agree on finding yourself some better filters. When I had a 20 gal I used a HOB fudge with skimmer. I know a lot of people don't like them but I had great luck with them I even had one on a 55 gal that was small but it worked well. 
I would suggest a CPR w/skimmer. You can also add individual filter bags to this as well if wanted. 
Well good luck
And hope you have fun finding a new fish
Rob


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I really like the Bicolour Blenny. Originally I did plan to put one of these in. Is that a green 5 star he's sitting in? I do have one of those in my tank.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

GSP under T5HO. His "tall grass".


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I am going to grab an RO unit. Good investment, and saves me a lot of time from buying jugs of water.

Also will allow me to do very frequent water changes. Hopefully can get rid of the GHA in my tank, there isn't much but I hate looking at it.

Thanks for all the input. I have a better idea what fish I want to be looking at. I understand not adding another free swimming and going with a rock or bottom dweller. There is a large portion of my tank where neither the clowns nor the angel really visit, so I may be able to do this.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

He's like a lion ready to pounce lol

+1 on the ro/di not only does it save time but saves money over buying store bought water too. Also peace of mind if you need water in the middle of the night for some reason.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I've read so many cool stories about how fun bicolours can be to watch. I just hope if that's the decision I make that he doesn't live under a rock the entire time. Only thing that would cause it to do this would be the angel though, and he's never once bothered the other tank dwellers.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine was eating from my hand. Very friendly and not shy at all. That was his observing spot. At that time, GSP was in the middle of the tank he would follow me from the "bushes" with his eyes only. Very funny looking fish.


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

i would go with a goby such as a yasha hase, yellow clown or randals or a blenny like a tailspot blenny, barnacle blenny or bicolour blenny.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

How did this thread go from me wanting to buying a fish, to me buying this?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It is always like this. ))


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Washout said:


> How did this thread go from me wanting to buying a fish, to me buying this?


Ah, you live very far from all the stores. Live in the GTA. Just went out for a new light bulb, came home with $400 of livestock. And no lightbulb.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep that's the way it goes. Next you need a skimmer. Good luck installing that thing it took me a week to get it from leaking lol (or get a faucet adapter like I should have from the start)


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

For now I am going to skip the skimmer and by very diligent on my water changes.

I am not a fan of most of the on back skimmers, and I doubt I'd have the room for a sump atm.

Back on the topic of fish. I was thinking of going with either a Bicolour Blenny or a Lawnmower Blenny. The Lawmower Blenny looks like it'd be fun to watch. However I already have a Strawberry Conch in the tank, which goes through the sand like a champ. Would the Blenny have enough food in a 20 gallon shared with the conch?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just keep it fed, and it'll spend the day mowing down on your tank


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Grabbed a lawn mower blenny last night. He was out and about for the most part last night. This morning it was in hiding. I decided that it was best to grab it now instead of a little later because I am having some GHA problems, and I read that these are known to tackle it somewhat. I absolutely hate looking at the GHA, so once this fish gets accustomed to the tank and I have my RO/DI unit installed I can start seeing it disappear. I also have some Chemi Pure Elite in my filter to help tackle this.


----------

